# Newbie and First Post



## craigster (Feb 7, 2012)

Received a Bachmann G scale train set for a Christmas gift and fell in love with these big trains. Purchased another set online and I am hooked. A few questions - What is the difference between the two scales from Bachmann in the Big Haulers series? Are they compatable? One car I purchased has plastic wheels but I see there are two sizes of metal wheels - which size do I buy, largeis the anniversary edition locomotive worth the extra money over the standard G scale versions? Any other advice on what to do as I grow my collection would be most helpful. Thanks much?


----------

